# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंड्रॉयड Rooting की जानकारी चाहता हूँ :

## 7color

दोस्तों, मेरे पास एक स्मार्ट फोन HTC wildfire S है ..

 मै  इसे root  करने के बारे में और इसके लाभ एवं हानि के बारे में जानना चाहता हूँ .....

कृपया अपना ज्ञान बातें ....

धन्यवाद

----------


## buntyjinotlovely

दोस्त rooting  से आप को अपने फोन को पूरा एक्सेस करने का मौका मिलता है पर अपने फोन को root  करने से उसकी WARRANTY पूरी खत्म हो जायेगी 
तो सोच समज कर rooting करिए l

----------


## Krishna

unrooting जैसा भी कुछ होता है मेरे दोस्त .........................

----------


## -Radhe-

ये रूट करना होता क्या हें

----------


## Krishna

> ये रूट करना होता क्या हें


आपको आपके सिस्टम का पूरा एक्सिस मिल जाता है | बोले तो रीड राईट की परमिशन ........

----------


## indoree

ये रूट करना होता क्या हें




> दोस्तों, मेरे पास एक स्मार्ट फोन HTC wildfire S है ..
> 
>  मै  इसे root  करने के बारे में और इसके लाभ एवं हानि के बारे में जानना चाहता हूँ .....
> 
> कृपया अपना ज्ञान बातें ....
> 
> धन्यवाद



मोबाइल को रूट करने के बारे में आप सभी ने सुना होगा लेकिन क्*या आप जानते हैं आखिर मोबाइल रूट करने का मतलब क्*या होता है। हम जब भी कोई नया फोन खरीदते हैं तो उसमें कुछ एप्*लीकेशन पहले से इंस्*टॉल होती हैं। हम उन एप्*लीकेशनों का प्रयोग तो कर सकते हैं लेकिन उनमें कोई बदलाव नहीं कर सकते। इसके अलावा फोन में जो भी सॉफ्टवेयर इंस्*टॉल है उसमें भी कोई छेड़खानी नहीं कर सकते लेकिन अगर आप अपने फोन को रूट कर दें तो आप अपने फोन में कुछ भी बदलाव कर सकते हैं यानी एक तरह से आप अपने फोन को हैक कर लें। फोन रूटिंग की मदद से आप अपने फोन की प्रोसेसिंग स्*पीड को बढ़ा सकते हैं, लेकिन इससे फोन के प्रोसेसर पर काफी दवाब पड़ता है।

फोन रूट करने से नुकसान फोन रूट करने के बाद आपके फोन की वारंटी और गारंटी दोनों चली जाती है फिर चाहे आपने वो फोन 1 घंटा पहले क्*यों न खरीदा हो। फोन रूट करना एक तरह से अपने फोन हैक करने के बराबर है जो आपके फोन को हमेशा के लिए खराब भी कर सकता है। 

कोई भी आर्थोराइज्*ड शॉप आपका फोन रूट नहीं कर सकती। अगर आप गूगल प्*ले पर पूरा दिन एप्*लीकेशन ढूड़ने में ही लगा देते हैं तो फोन रूट करने के बाद आपको अपना समय बर्बाद करने की कोई जरूरत नहीं। 

एक बार फोन रूट करने के बाद आप कई नई एप्*लीकेशन भी एक्सेस कर सकते हैं। फोन रूट करने के कई तरीके होते हैं जैसे आप नेटर्वक स्पूफर की मदद से किसी का वाईफाई पासवर्ड भी चुरा सकते हैं हालाकि ये गलत है। 

लेकिन टेस्*टिंग के लिए इसका प्रयोग किया जा सकता है।

----------


## .jaguar.

> एक बार फोन रूट करने के बाद आप कई नई एप्*लीकेशन भी एक्सेस कर सकते हैं। फोन रूट करने के कई तरीके होते हैं जैसे आप नेटर्वक स्पूफर की मदद से किसी का वाईफाई


मुझे लग रहा है कि ये दोनों अलग अलग बाते हैं ,क्या आप वाई फाई का पासवर्ड हेक करने का कोई हिंट दे सकते हैं?
मुझे इसकी जानकारी स्वयम अपनी सरक्षा के लिए चाहिए न कि किसी अन्य का पासवर्ड चुराने के लिए

----------


## indoree

> मुझे इसकी जानकारी स्वयम अपनी सरक्षा के लिए चाहिए न कि किसी अन्य का पासवर्ड चुराने के लिए


दोस्त मैंने पहले भी काफी बताया है इस पर ... स्वयम अपनी सुरक्षा के लिए हर कोई पासवर्ड को चेंज करता रहता है .... इसलिए इस पर मेहनत करना बेकार है ....

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> मुझे लग रहा है कि ये दोनों अलग अलग बाते हैं ,क्या आप वाई फाई का पासवर्ड हेक करने का कोई हिंट दे सकते हैं?
> मुझे इसकी जानकारी स्वयम अपनी सरक्षा के लिए चाहिए न कि किसी अन्य का पासवर्ड चुराने के लिए


chal jhoothe haha

----------


## .jaguar.

> chal jhoothe haha


सच्ची में कसम से .....

----------


## prakashdada1979

bohat acchi jankari hai dost

----------


## nil007

भाई साहब मेरे पास माइक्रोमैक्स A1 ( Micromax AQ4501) है। verson lolipop 5.1.1 है। रूट कैसे होगा।

----------


## Krishna

> भाई साहब मेरे पास माइक्रोमैक्स A1 ( Micromax AQ4501) है। verson lolipop 5.1.1 है। रूट कैसे होगा।


किंग रूट या रूट क़िट से ट्राई करें 
 |

----------

